
The Art of Subdomain Enumeration (2017) - DyslexicAtheist
https://blog.sweepatic.com/art-of-subdomain-enumeration/
======
amaccuish
They should add Certificate Transparency logs too, but otherwise a good list.

~~~
tyingq
They do via crt.sh, the article just doesn't note what crt.sh sources are:
[https://crt.sh/monitored-logs](https://crt.sh/monitored-logs)

